# black and white Piebald Doe



## brown down (Oct 13, 2012)

it is an extremely crappy pic but with the confusion at first and trying to get my iphone off the dash, blah blah blah, must have been the adrenaline that made me so shaky!
well this is only about 2 miles from where we are hunting. supposedly there are two of them. always heard of brown and white ones but not black and white. it looked like a cow! 
what an awesome ending to a crap week! for the first time since i was prob 12 i had buck fever like you couldn't believe.
I have shot some slammers, and never get the rush until afterwards. almost pure focus, but afterwards, forger about it i have to hold onto the tree from shaking after i shoot. 

this buck, hands down is the biggest buck i have ever seen in the timber, well outside the 20 inch spread line. prob if i had to guess at what i saw today would absolutely hit the books for sure i had him at 45 yards broadside for about 5 mins which seemed like a lifetime. 40 is my threshold and i didn't want to cripple such trophy and beautiful animal
my buddy tried gruniting but he had a doe with him so he took off with her. i turn to my left and there stands a doe, i have unlimited tags so, 
BROWN DOWN




[attachment=12063]


----------



## Kevin (Oct 13, 2012)

Jeff, it's a baby Bigfoot. You know it. I know it. The rest of the forum knows it. C'mon man HFS (Hunting Frustration Syndrome) is really bad. I do admit that Van Gogh would have been proud of that picture. 

As a matter of fact I think I see his paint brush hanging out the arse of Piebald Bigfoot! . .


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 13, 2012)

that sucs jeff keep at it thats all you can do been there, i saw a piebald doe with its pure white pink eyes mother twice in three days a few years ago up the road from me . i dont shoot does or there young thats my bait. duck


----------



## brown down (Oct 13, 2012)

:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::lolol::lolol:
well either way if mrs. piebald and or bigfoot or a combo piebald bigfoot step into rangei, its gonna be a bad day for bigfoorpiebald :rotflmao3:

i am going to print this out, sign it and send it down south somewhere :lolol: who knows, with this type of photography, National Geo could be in contact with me, and it could be worth millions 

i can't take pics or edit them to save my life, but hand me a weapon or a tool and i am in my glory and surgical, well at least a weapon :rotflmao3:


----------



## brown down (Oct 13, 2012)

davduckman2010 said:


> that sucs jeff keep at it thats all you can do been there, i saw a piebald doe with its pure white pink eyes mother twice in three days a few years ago up the road from me . i dont shoot does or there young thats my bait. duck



i archery hunt in west chester PA which is down around philly area. there are so many deer that we need to thin them down. we are fortunate enough to have some pretty good stomping grounds when it comes to hunting. you can't drive 5 miles down' any road down there without seeing a deer let alone a buck. on the way back to the woods we saw in a 10 min drive 4 shooters and around 30 -40 does/cows


----------



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2012)

brown down said:


> :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::lolol::lolol:
> well either way if mrs. piebald and or bigfoot or a combo piebald bigfoot step into rangei, its gonna be a bad day for bigfoorpiebald :rotflmao3:
> 
> i am going to print this out, sign it and send it down south somewhere :lolol: who knows, with this type of photography, National Geo could be in contact with me, and it could be worth millions
> ...



You have to admit that photo looks exactly like something Van Gogh would have painted.


----------



## BassBlaster (Oct 14, 2012)

That may be the worse wildlife pic Ive ever seen!!! Lol

Either way, I think piebald deer are the most beautiful animals and that one has a ton of white. Better start saving your pennies in case you get a shot at it cause you know that deserves a full body mount!!


----------



## brown down (Oct 15, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> That may be the worse wildlife pic Ive ever seen!!! Lol
> 
> Either way, I think piebald deer are the most beautiful animals and that one has a ton of white. Better start saving your pennies in case you get a shot at it cause you know that deserves a full body mount!!


bass i think if you hammered something as rare as this, cabelas or some other larger outfitter would pay you to display it for a period of time. I know there was a piebald buck shot i think in ohio, i think he settled with cabelas for around 150,000$ or so. looked like a cow with antlers

kevin i actually had no idea who that was. i just looked and his painting make this look even worse :rotflmao3: i have an 8 mega pix on my phone and i screwed this up :lolol: 
oh well hopefully get a better pic standing about 3 feet away with it on the ground.

might have to change my saying if i drop this. Brown Down wouldn't be to fitting

i had 15 or so does last night 25 yards eating apples under the tree, and a big boy came threw. i grabbed my bow, knocked an arrow, put my release on and than realized it was sun and we can't hunt on sunday lol


----------



## BassBlaster (Oct 15, 2012)

brown down said:


> BassBlaster said:
> 
> 
> > That may be the worse wildlife pic Ive ever seen!!! Lol
> ...



Theres a full body mount piebald buck in our local Gander Mountain. He doesnt have half as much white as in your pic though.

Whaaaaaat? No Sunday hunting? We didnt used to be aloud to here either but that changed. When they first changed it, you could only hunt on Sun if there were so many acres on the property, cant remember the number but it was something stupid. That lasted a year or two and now Sun is the same as any other day as far as hunting is concerned.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Oct 15, 2012)

growing up there was no hunting here in ohio on sundays stupidest rule they ever came up with . but when they figure how much money they can get out of it it changed emagine that ----:smack:politicians blah


----------

